#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  wie o wie?

## bakkagirl

wie verkoopt er mooie marokkaanse jurken?
zo ja wil je het me laten weten?
ik ben ongeveer 1.63 lang
ik heb maat 34 maar die valt soms nog te groot ik denk wel dat ik 36 ook aan kan
het liefst in noord-brabant

ps:heb je misschien ook foto's. als je ze niet op deze topic wilt zetten kun je me ook een prive mail sturen of vragen om mijn emailadres :Smilie: 

alvast bedankt

----------

